# Whats with all the slime??



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tried fishing the past couple days from Navarre Beach to Portofino, nothin but algae !! Anyone been down to Pickens the past couple days?? Id like to get out there tomorrow but dont feel like wasting time/gas money if its gonna be down there as welll


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

I was down by ft pickens gate on tuesday and it wasnt even worth putting a line in, i made 1 cast all algae...called it a day.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

"June grass", a green algae, I don't think any one has records on it but seems to be coming in earlier and staying through the late fall. Usually shuts down the surf fishing late spring. Increased nutrients in the water from more people in the area a likely contributor: more people = more nutrients, especially when you try to grow grass on the barrier island, requires fertilizer and irrigation that moves the fertilizer... oh and it was a problem before the oil spill, no need to go there.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Why does it affect the surf more than the bay?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i 2nd ft pickens june grass everywhere. took grandson 1 short cast and in 30 seconds line was full of it. built sandcastles instead,


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That stuff is nasty, my kids try to swim and come out looking like a monster from the swamp.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It was probably like swimming in New York's beaches :laughing:


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

won't be in the bay, only along the coast.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Fished Okaloosa Island this morning, grass was everywhere. Came back home after about 30 mins


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

so when does this shit clear up? June? July? 

i want to surf fish so bad.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone go out today? Still bad?


----------

